# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  کاربرد ریاضیات در مهندسی کامپیوتر وIT

## maryam mani

می خوام بدونم از مشتق ویامختصات قطبی و اعداد مختلط چه استفاده ای تو کامپیوتر و ای تی میشه؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

از مشتق بسیار زیاد در مهندسی کامپیوتر استفاده میشه:

مثلا یک برنامه گرافیکی در نظر بگیر که با ماوس چند جای صفحه کلیک میکنی بعد یه شکل میکشی بعدش خمیدگی بهش میدی این کار بیسش کلا ریاضیات و کاربرد مشتق است.
کلا در گرافیک کامپیوتری زیاد از مشتق استفاده میشه مثلا در اسپلاین ها که علاوه بر مشتق محاسبات عددی هم کاربرد زیادی داره.
یا مثلا در کارای محاسباتی مثلا میخوایی یک تابع برنامه نویسی کنی که سینوس محاسبه کنه باید از بسط تیلور استفاده کنی که بیسش مشتقات هست.
و خیلی جاهای دیگه هم کاربرد داره اما راجع به اعداد مختلط تا حالا کاربردشو ندیدم از بچه های رشته علوم کامپیوتر بپرسی بهتر میتونن راهنماییت کنن اما اینو میدونم که در مهندسی IT و کامپیوتر ریاضیات گسسته خیلی بیشتر از ریاضیات پیوسته کاربرد داره. مثل ماتریس ها ، درخت ها و گراف ها که علم کامپیوتر رو اینا سواره!

----------

